# Blood Test Confusion



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
I'm hoping someone will be able to advise or reassure me.
Next week I am going on my first visit to the Lister to start the egg sharing process.
They've sent me some paperwork through asking me to provide FSH/LH/oestradiol/prolactin (on days 1 and 5), 21 day progesterone, AMH and a thyroid profile.
As my husband already has children from a previous relationship, we are not eligible for any fertility assistance on the NHS so they've refused to do these tests on me.
Is it essential for Lister to have these at the first appointment? Is it going to massively slow up the process that I don't have them, or worse get set away?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

K,

just a question but have you asked your GP for these tests. I am also at the Lister and my GP has agreed to do everything except the AMH (not available on NHS) she is great. Worth asking directly - which you may have already done.

I am not egg sharing so I cant give advice on this - for me I didn't need the tests to start my consultation - I have been with the consultant twice now - things moving forward and these tests were not a prerequisite - hope to start IMSI next week. I have now got my tests up to date just in case they are needed but the process wasn't delayed for me personally. However as I said I didn't do egg share so worth a double check. Ring one of the secretaries - they are great at getting you info you need. Good luck x


----------



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Hilly,

I have spoken to my GP about it but he's already been given a ticking off for doing a semen analysis we weren't supposed to have. I think I might ask again on the off chance he can swing it without getting himself in trouble.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do - you have nothing to lose.  I feel bad saying this but throw some emotion at it  (not that its hard) when you are asking. These tests will save you a fortune if you can get them done yourself. 

Best of luck x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It might sound a bit naughty, but if it was me i would book an appointment with the GP and say I haven't had a period for months / my cycle has dramatically changed / i have an irregular cycle. For anything like this they will have to order the basic blood tests that the Lister are asking (except AMH, I don't know anyone who has had that done on the NHS unless they have been part of a trial of some kind).

Good luck x


----------



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oooh that sounds like a plan!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi K161
You have to choose carefully who you see in the GP practice.  Some are GP registrars i.e doctors who are still in GP training who have a GP supervisor.  Generally female GPs have more understanding and if they are a Partner in the Practice they have a financial interest and can decide who gets what tests/medications.
Good luck
TC x


----------



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks really handy to know, I'll have to do a bit of digging round.
Thank you.


----------

